# Skylines and Turbo Chargers



## 7T4MULA (Nov 21, 2004)

I am looking into buying a R33 or R34, and was wondering do these come from the factory with a turbo charger? If not, what is a good kit to get under $6,000 US?


----------



## OI$urfGOD (Jul 31, 2004)

not to be bashing you on your poor knowledge, but i think the motor that comes in a R34 is the RB26DETT, which is a factory TWIN TURBO. know i may be wrong but figured i would try to help. check www.motorex.net . if you have that kind of money to spend on this kind of car you should know what your gettin into b4 you even speak the words im thinkin of gettin this. it would cost you anywhere $150 g's to bring home a r34 in the states i believe.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

not ALL skylines are turbocharged, and DEFINITELY not ALL skylines have the RB26DETT, surfgod. Don't mislead him.

7T4, I suggest you spend some valuable time on the internet researching about skylines and just HOW EXPENSIVE they can be to get here in the US, legally.


----------



## icydude (Nov 24, 2004)

there is no good kit that you can get for 6k us, you will get a ok one. Good dual kits run insane prices from HKS.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

The R33 RB25DET comes with a T28 sized turbo with a T3 flange. It has a ceramic exhaust wheel that likes to delaminate above 14psi and end up in your cat. The R33 series 2 type-m has a plastic compressor wheel too which is less than ideal.


----------

